# scheinbar vs. anscheinend



## dec-sev

> Mich wundert besonders, dass sogar viele gebildete Leute den Unterschied zwischen "scheinbar" und "anscheinend" nicht verstehen und sagen gerne: "Es hat scheinbar aufgehört zu regnen, wir können gehen."


Das ist aus diesem Thread
_(1) Er hörte scheinbar aufmerksam zu = er tut, als ob er aufmerksam gehört habe.
(2) Es hat anscheinend aufgehört zu regnen, wir können gehen. =  It looks like the rain has stopped, we can go._

Also,  bezeichnet "scheinbar" nur „fiktiv“ oder „fingiert“ wie im Beispiel 1, wohingegen übersetzt man  "anscheinend" als „looks like“ und die beide sind nicht austauschbar. Richtig?


----------



## berndf

Ja. _Scheinbar_ impliziert immer, dass es in Wirklichkeit nicht so ist. In (1) ist er also in Wirklichkeit nicht aufmerksam, es scheint nur so. In (2) hat es wahrscheinlich aufgehört zu regnen, der Sprecher will aber eine gewisse (Rest-) Unsicherheit ausdrücken. Die beiden Wörter sind nicht austauschbar.


----------



## Hutschi

Allerdings "überlappen" sich beide Wörter in ihren Anwendungsbereichen. Bei Übersetzungen könnten beide "apparently" heißen. 

_Er hörte scheinbar aufmerksam zu.  __"er tat, als ob er aufmerksam gehört habe."
_Das kann auch bedeuten:_
"Mir kam es so vor, als höre er aufmerksam zu."
__
Er hörte, scheinbar aufmerksam, zu.
__Er hörte, anscheinend __aufmerksam, zu.

_In diesem Fall stimmt es praktisch mit "anscheinend" überein.
In beiden Fällen wird ein gewisser Zweifel an der Aufmerksamkeit benannt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _Er hörte, scheinbar aufmerksam, zu._
> _Er hörte, anscheinend __aufmerksam, zu._
> 
> In diesem Fall stimmt es praktisch mit "anscheinend" überein.
> In beiden Fällen wird ein gewisser Zweifel an der Aufmerksamkeit benannt.


Das verstehe ich ganz und gar nicht so! Der erste Satz drückt Sicherheit aus, dass er nicht aufmerksam ist. Der zweite Satz drückt Unsicherheit aus.


----------



## Hutschi

Beim zweiten Fall stimmen wir erst einmal überein.

Der erste Fall hängt wahrscheinlich vom Beobachtungsstandpunkt ab.

Wenn ich einen objektiven Standpunkt einnehme, also annehme, der Beobachter hat absolut recht, dann stimme ich zu: "scheinbar aufmerksam, in Wahrheit unaufmerksam". Das ist in vielen literarischen Werken der Fall.

Wenn ich einen subjektiven Standpunkt einnehme, dann sage ich, dass ich denke, er sei "scheinbar aufmerksam, in Wahrheit unaufmerksam", weil ich es beobachtet habe. Weil der Beobachter aber immer ein Teil des Ganzen ist, kann er nicht sicher sein, und die Absolutheit verschwindet. Das ist häufig in der Umgangssprache der Fall. 

Für beide Wörter findet man zum Teil übereinstimmende Übersetzungen. Es hängt also durchaus auch vom Kontext ab, denke ich zumindest.

---

"Er hat scheinbar/anscheinend keine Ahnung davon, was er tut."
"Doch, er hat Ahnung."

Ich denke, hier ist es in der Praxis austauschbar (wie bereits beschrieben, ist es das oft *nicht*).


----------



## dec-sev

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich mich an dieses von mir oben gegeben Zitat erinnern könnte, aber ich kann sagen, was mich gemacht hat zum Thema wieder zu gehen. Das ist aus dem Buch, das ich im Moment lese:

_Mitchel zog eine bleistiftdünne Taschenlampe hervor und begann, sie scheinbar planlos an- und auszuknipsen._

Aus dem Kontext ist das klar, dass Mitschel wollte keinenfalls eine Empfindung geben, als ob seine Handlung der Taschenlampe planlos wäre. Ich meine, er verstellte  sich nicht,  im Gegenteil zur Person, die scheinbar aufmerksam hört. Also, die Idee war it looked as if his actions were chaotic, aber in Wirklichkeit waren sie nicht.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Scheinbar" wird häufig verwendet, wenn etwas gemacht wird, um einen bestimmten Anschein zu erwecken, dies aber *nicht der Fall* ist. Weiteres Beispiel:

"Er hatte nur scheinbar mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, in Wirklichkeit aber rauchte er heimlich."

In beiden Beispielen muss es "scheinbar" heißen, nicht "anscheinend".

Umgekehrt aber wird "anscheinend" im Sinne von "es sieht so aus als ob" in der Alltagssprache häufig durch "scheinbar" ersetzt und trotzdem im Sinne von "anscheinend" verstanden:

"Anscheinend regnet es nicht mehr"
"Scheinbar regnet es nicht mehr"

In solchen Fällen sollte man den ursprünglichen Sinnunterschied der beiden Wörter nicht überbewerten.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Der erste Fall hängt wahrscheinlich vom Beobachtungsstandpunkt ab.
> 
> Wenn ich einen objektiven Standpunkt einnehme, also annehme, der Beobachter hat absolut recht, dann stimme ich zu: "scheinbar aufmerksam, in Wahrheit unaufmerksam". Das ist in vielen literarischen Werken der Fall.
> 
> Wenn ich einen subjektiven Standpunkt einnehme, dann sage ich, dass ich denke, er sei "scheinbar aufmerksam, in Wahrheit unaufmerksam", weil ich es beobachtet habe. Weil der Beobachter aber immer ein Teil des Ganzen ist, kann er nicht sicher sein, und die Absolutheit verschwindet. Das ist häufig in der Umgangssprache der Fall.


Du stellst jetzt darauf ab, ob der Beobachter damit Recht hat, dass der Beobachtete in Wirklichkeit unaufmerksam war oder nicht.

Die Wahrheit oder Falschheit einer Aussage ist aber nicht Bestandteil ihner Bedeutung. Die Bedeutung der Aussage "Am 27.3.2001 regnete es in Hamburg" hängt nicht davon ab, ob es tatsächlich regnete oder nicht.

Wenn jemand sagt "Er war scheinbar aufmerksam", so beinhaltet dies die Behauptung, dass er in Wirklichkeit unaufmerksam war. Diese Behauptung kann wahr oder falsch sein; dies ändert aber nichts an der Bedeutung der Aussage.


----------



## Hutschi

Im mathematisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. 
In der nicht formalisierten Sprache - vor allem in der Umgangssprache, aber zum Teil auch in Standarddeutsch - ist die Zuordnung oft anscheinend/scheinbar weniger streng. (Ich denke, hier ist beides korrekt.)


----------



## berndf

Auf jeden Fall hätte mein Deutschlehrer das im Aufsatz als "Wortwahlfehler" angestrichen. Und ich denke, man sollte auch nicht jede Schluderigkeit durchgehen lassen, nur weil sie vorkommt.


----------



## Bahiano

Hutschi said:


> Im mathematisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht.
> In der nicht formalisierten Sprache - vor allem in der Umgangssprache, aber zum Teil auch in Standarddeutsch - ist die Zuordnung oft anscheinend/scheinbar weniger streng. (Ich denke, hier ist beides korrekt.)


Die Tatsache, dass sich viele Muttersprachler des Unterschiedes zwischen anscheinend und scheinbar nicht bewusst sind, kann nicht als Argument für die Gleichwertigkeit bzw. Austauschbarkeit beider Wörter verwendet werden.


----------



## berndf

Bahiano said:


> Die Tatsache, dass sich viele Muttersprachler des Unterschiedes zwischen anscheinend und scheinbar nicht bewusst sind, kann nicht als Argument für die Gleichwertigkeit bzw. Austauschbarkeit beider Wörter verwendet werden.


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Hutschi

Sie sind nicht gleichwertig und beliebig austauschbar. Ich glaube, das hat auch niemand behauptet. Aber ihre Bedeutung überlappt sich stark. Deshalb denke ich, dass sie in manchem Kontext austauschbar sind (und aktuell ausgetauscht werden).

Beispiel:

Er hat scheinbar keine Ahnung davon.
Er hat anscheinend keine Ahnung davon.

Hier erscheint es mir austauschbar und praktisch im gleichen Sinn verwendet.

A: Was macht er?

B1: Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben.
B2: Er macht anscheinend Hausaufgaben. 

Hier könnte es einen Unterschied geben, ich würde aber bezweifeln, dass es unterschiedlich gemeint ist. Wenn "scheinbar" ale eine Art Täuschung gemeint wäre, würde B1 nicht so ruhig antworten.

B2 kann aber nicht verwendet werden, wenn es als Täuschung gemeint ist. Insofern ist es nicht austauschbar.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> B1: Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben.
> B2: Er macht anscheinend Hausaufgaben.
> 
> Hier könnte es einen Unterschied geben, ich würde aber bezweifeln, dass es unterschiedlich gemeint ist. Wenn "scheinbar" ale eine Art Täuschung gemeint wäre, würde B1 nicht so ruhig antworten.


Ich würde immer noch behaupten, dass es ein Wortwahlfehler ist, auch wenn er bei Muttersprachler durchaus nicht unüblich ist.

Die dogmatische Sichtweise, es gebe nicht unterschiedliche, sondern nur richtige oder falsche Verwendung der Sprache ist Gott sein Dank inzwischen veraltet. Aber man sollte dies, denke ich, nicht durch vollkommene Beliebigkeit ersetzen. Es ist für mich schlicht und einfach falsch, _scheinbar_ zu verwenden ohne damit zugleich zudrücken zu wollen, dass der Anschein trügt oder zumindest implizieren zu wollen, dass vom Anscheinenden hier nicht auf das Tatsächliche geschlossen werden darf. Im Gegensatz dazu drückt _anscheinend_ aus, dass der Sprechende einen solcher Schluss von Anscheinenden auf das Tatsächliche zumindest nicht für Abwegig hält.


----------



## dec-sev

berndf said:


> Du stellst jetzt darauf ab, ob der Beobachter damit Recht hat, dass der Beobachtete in Wirklichkeit unaufmerksam war oder nicht.
> 
> Die Wahrheit oder Falschheit einer Aussage ist aber nicht Bestandteil ihner Bedeutung. Die Bedeutung der Aussage "Am 27.3.2001 regnete es in Hamburg" hängt nicht davon ab, ob es tatsächlich regnete oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn jemand sagt "Er war scheinbar aufmerksam", so beinhaltet dies die Behauptung, dass er in Wirklichkeit unaufmerksam war. Diese Behauptung kann wahr oder falsch sein; dies ändert aber nichts an der Bedeutung der Aussage.



Vor einiger Zeit, hatten wir im Russischen Forum einen mehr oder weniger ähnliche Diskussion nachdem ein Teilnehmer das Folgende gesagt hatte:
„Он сказал, что я - обманщица. (Russian for “He told that I was a liar”) - Yes, he told that I am a deceiver, but that doesn't mean that I am a deceiver in reality.” 


berndf said:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


Mir auch 
Aber sehe mal des Beispiel, das ich in meiner letzten Post (Taschenlampe)  angegeben habe. „Scheinbar“ wurde dort ja im Sinne von „anscheinend“ verwendet. 


hutschi said:


> B1: Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben.
> B2: Er macht anscheinend Hausaufgaben.
> 
> Hier könnte es einen Unterschied geben, ich würde aber bezweifeln, dass es unterschiedlich gemeint ist. Wenn "scheinbar" ale eine Art Täuschung gemeint wäre, würde B1 nicht so ruhig antworten.


Hier verstehe ich dich nicht. Stellen wir uns vor, dass ich den folgenden Satz ins Englisch übersetzen muss:
_He is pretending to be doing his work. _
Also, ich wähle “scheinbar” und es gibt eine Möglichkeit, dass du es als “ anscheinend ” verstehen kannst? Ich meine, verstehest du es als "It looks like he is doing his work"?


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich bedeutet es Folgendes:
_
Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben:_
Es sieht so aus, als mache er Hausaufgaben. Ganz sicher bin ich nicht. Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre.

I see/I believe that he is doing his home work. But I am not sure.

_Er macht anscheinend Hausaufgaben._
Es sieht so aus, als mache er Hausaufgaben. Ganz sicher bin ich nicht. Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre.
I see/I beleave that he is doing his home work. But I am not sure.

---
Beide Sätze könnten aber auch bedeuten: Er tut nur so, als ob er Hausaufgaben macht.
Hier würde ich einen Bedeutungsunterschied sehen:
_
1. Es sieht so aus, als mache er Hausaufgaben, in Wahrheit macht er etwas anderes.
2. Es sieht (für mich) so aus, als mache er Hausaufgaben._

In keinem der Fälle würde ich es verstehen als: He is pretending to be doing his work.

---

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es hier unterschiedliche regionale Auffassungen gibt.
---
_He is pretending to be doing his work._
Das wäre in folgendem der Fall:
_
Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben. In Wirklichkeit liest er einen Krimi._
_Apparently he is doing his home work. But indeed he is reading a detective story._
This means _He is pretending to be doing his work._

Das Babylon-Wörterbuch gibt jedenfalls an:


> anscheinend
> adj. seeming, appearing to be, creating the impression that, looking as if
> adv. presumably, seemingly, apparently, through reasonable assumption, according to outward appearance
> russ. кажущийся, мнимый, видимо, по-видимому


und


> scheinbar
> adj. apparent, obvious, ostensible, pretended, seeming, appearing to be, creating the impression that, looking as if, feigned
> adv. apparently, obviously, seemingly, ostensibly, on the surface, outwardly, to all appearances
> russ. кажущийся, мнимый, видимо, по-видимому


Wie man sieht, überlappen sich die Bedeutungen.

Eine andere russische Quelle, auch bei Babylon, gibt an:


> anscheinend:
> кажущийся, мнимый, ненастоящий / предположительно, по-видимому / судя по виду, на вид, по-видимому / явно; очевидно, видимо, вероятно


und für scheinbar:


> scheinbar
> явно; очевидно, видимо, вероятно, /   по видимому, явно, очевидно, видно, ясно / судя по виду, на вид, по-видимому / якобы, по-видимости / на поверхности, сверху, поверху, внешне /внешне, снаружи, на вид, по виду /видимый; явный, очевидный, бесспорный,... / явный, очевидный, ясный, понятный,... / служащий предлогом, мнимый, показной,... /притворный, лицемерный, поддельный / кажущийся, мнимый, ненастоящий,... / притворный, напускной, фальшивый



"Scheinbar" kann in passendem Kontext heißen "wahrscheinlich". "Anscheinend" kann dagegen heißen: "wie es aussieht".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Für mich bedeutet es Folgendes:
> 
> Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben:
> Es sieht so aus, als mache er Hausaufgaben. Ganz sicher bin ich nicht. Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre.


Hört man in der Tat oft in dieser Verwendung. Genau dies ist aber nach traditioneller Lehrmeinung falsch. Hier muss _anscheinend_ verwandt werden.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ...  Es ist für mich schlicht und einfach falsch, _scheinbar_ zu verwenden ohne damit zugleich zudrücken zu wollen, dass der Anschein trügt oder zumindest implizieren zu wollen, *dass vom Anscheinenden hier auf das Tatsächliche geschlossen werden darf.* *Im Gegensatz dazu drückt anscheinend aus, dass der Sprechende einen solchen Schluss von Anscheinenden auf das Tatsächliche zumindest nicht für abwegig hält.*



Genau die letzten beiden Fälle halte ich für äquivalent.
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich sage, dass der Anschein trügt oder dass der Anschein trügen kann.

Im Falle der Hausaufgaben kann ich es nicht genau wissen, wenn kein spezieller Kontext da ist.

Beispiel: 
Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben, aber in Wahrheit liest er einen Krimi.
Hier scheidet die Bedeutung "anscheinend" klar aus, wenn ein objektiver Standpunkt gemeint ist.

"Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben. Genau weiß ich es nicht." Hier wird sehr wahrscheinlich - vielleicht mit Wortwahlfehler - das gleiche wie bei "anscheinend" gemeint. 
(Vielleicht sollte ich hier schreiben: "dasselbe"  - denn bei "das gleiche" gibt es eine Sprachgrenze.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Genau die letzten beiden Fälle halte ich für äquivalent.


Entschuldige bitte, dies war ein Tippfehler. Es fehlte an zentraler Stellen eine "nicht":
..._dass vom Anscheinenden hier *nicht *auf das Tatsächliche geschlossen werden darf._
Ich habe den Beitrag oben korrigiert.


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> Für mich bedeutet es Folgendes:
> _
> Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben:_
> Es sieht so aus, als mache er Hausaufgaben. Ganz sicher bin ich nicht. Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre.
> 
> I see/I believe that he is doing his home work. But I am not sure.


Mein Wörterbuch interpertiert die Sache ganz anderes:
_er hörte scheinbar aufmerksam zu — он делал вид, что слушает внимательно. He only showed /pretended that he was listening attentively (Ins Englisch habe ich selbst übersetzt)
_


Hutschi said:


> Wie man sieht, überlappen sich die Bedeutungen.


Na ja, aber _служащий предлогом, мнимый, показной,... /притворный, лицемерный, поддельный / кажущийся, мнимый, ненастоящий,... / притворный, напускной, фальшивый_ gibt es nur für _scheinbar_. Darum würde ich „Er macht scheinbar Hausaufgaben“ ohne mehr Kontext als „он делает вид, что делает домашнюю работу» (He is pretending/making others believe that he is doing his homework) verstanden. 
Also, was ich aus der Diskussion verstanden habe ist ,dass manchmal  ist das möglich „enscheinend“ durch „scheinbar“ zu ersetzen (wie im Beispiel mit der Taschenlampe), aber umgekehrt, keinenfalls.
Eine persönliche Frage  Würdest du "Es hat _*scheinbar*_ aufgehört zu regnen, wir können gehen" sagen?


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> Eine persönliche Frage  Würdest du "Es hat _*scheinbar*_ aufgehört zu regnen, wir können gehen" sagen?



Ja.

"Es hat scheinbar aufgehört zu regnen, wir können jetzt losgehen."


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ja.
> 
> "Es hat scheinbar aufgehört zu regnen, wir können jetzt losgehen."


Der Satz hört sich für mich unsinnig an.

Hier z.B. wäre _scheibar_ richtig:
A: _Du bist ja vollkommen durchnässt!_
B: _Ja, ich bin in den Regen gekommen._
A: _Wieso bist Du denn bei Regen rausgegangen?_
B: _Es hatte *scheinbar* aufgehört zu regnen und ich bin darum rausgegangen; es war aber doch nur eine kurze Pause._


----------



## Hutschi

Der Satz bedeutet: 

1. Es sieht so aus, als hätte es aufgehört zu regnen, ich bin aber nicht völlig sicher, ob es nicht gleich wieder anfängt. - Das entspricht der Bedeutung in Deinem Dialog.

2. Es sieht so aus, als hätte es aufgehört zu regnen, ich kann es aber nicht genau erkennen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> 1. Es sieht sah so aus, als hätte es aufgehört zu regnen, ich bin aber nicht völlig sicher, ob es nicht gleich wieder anfängt das hat sich aber später als falsch herausgestellt.


*Das* entspricht der Bedeutung in meinem Dialog.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Es ist mit Sicherheit ihm Rahmen der Schriftsprache von Vorteil zu wissen, dass die Bedeutungen von "scheinbar" und "anscheinend" nicht identisch sind, ebensowenig wie von "das gleiche" und "dasselbe", um mal ein weiteres prominentes Beispiel zu nennen.

In der Alltagskommunikation spielen die Unterschiede aber keine große Rolle. Es mag falsch bzw. unlogisch sein, "Scheinbar hat es aufgehört zu regnen" zu sagen, es dürfte aber unmissverständlich klar sein, was damit gemeint ist, ebenso, wenn ein Kind zum anderen sagt: "Du hast ja denselben Pullover wie ich".


----------



## Hutschi

Hier noch eine Quelle, die Mannis Aussage bestätigt:
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/scheinbar


> Bedeutungen:
> [1] (nur) auf den ersten Blick oder vordergründig ist eine Aussage wahr; etwas scheint zwar so zu sein, ist aber nicht so [2] _umgangssprachlich_ verwendet wie anscheinend (siehe oben); davon ausgehend, dass es sich so verhält [3] in der Astronomie bedeutet scheinbar: die _sichtbare_ Realität einer betrachteten Größe


----------



## berndf

Ich denke darauf können wir uns einigen:
- Standardsprachlich ist die Verwendung von _scheinbar_ im Sinne von _anscheinend_ ein Fehler.
- Umgangssprachlich wir zwischen _scheinbar_ und _anscheinend_ vielfach nicht unterschieden.


----------



## Hutschi

Siehe auch: Haben zu+Inf vs. Scheinen zu+Inf


Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm

Nach Grimms Wörterbuch kann "anscheinend" und "scheinbar" dasselbe bedeuten:

SCHEINBAR, adj. glänzend, klar, offenbar, sichtbar, anscheinend.



berndf said:


> Ich denke darauf können wir uns einigen:
> - Standardsprachlich ist die Verwendung von _scheinbar_ im Sinne von _anscheinend_ ein Fehler.
> - Umgangssprachlich wir zwischen _scheinbar_ und _anscheinend_ vielfach nicht unterschieden.



Prinzipiell hatte ich das auch gedacht, aber im Duden steht als standardsprachlich:




> aufgrund einer Täuschung wirklich, als Tatsache erscheinend, aber in Wahrheit nicht wirklich gegeben
> (selten) dem Anschein nach gegeben, vorhanden, bestehend



Damit wäre aber auch die Bedeutung: "dem Anschein nach gegeben, vorhanden, bestehend" standardsprachlich.

Wenn man "scheinbar" hört, sollte man nicht davon ausgehen, dass 1. gemeint ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wenn man "scheinbar" hört, sollte man nicht davon ausgehen, dass 1. gemeint ist.


Doch, das sollte man. Zumindest in jeder halbwegs gebildeten Umgebung. "Scheinbar" bedeutet "nur dem Schein nach" und das sollte man so intensiv wie irgendmöglich auch vermitteln.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe als Fehler erkannt, dass ich es vor ein paar Jahren im standardsprachlichen Register als Fehler betrachtet hatte.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Duden zwar kein Gesetz mehr ist, aber er ist eine Referenz.
Und da steht, dass es zwar meist so verwendet wird, wie du sagst, dass aber auch die andere Bedeutung ebenfalls korrekt ist. Das hatte ich bei #27 nicht gesehen.

Und im umgangssprachlichen Register ist es korrekt.

Es ist eventuell eine Frage einer Sprachentwicklung und - Änderung.

Ich gehöre nicht zu den "gebildeten" Menschen mit eigenem restriktivem Sprachcode. Sprache dient der Verständigung.

Beim Adjektiv ist es noch offensichtlicher:
Scheinbare Größe – Wikipedia


> Die *scheinbare Größe* (auch *scheinbarer Durchmesser*, *Sehwinkel*, *Gesichtswinkel*[1][2], astronomisch oft *Winkelausdehnung*) eines Objekts ist der Winkel, unter dem es von einem Beobachter wahrgenommen wird.



Das müsstest Du als "anscheinende Größe" bezeichnen.  Das macht aber niemand.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> aber im Duden steht als standardsprachlich:


In dem Beispiel, das der Duden dazu angibt ("scheinbares Alter des Täters: 20 Jahre") wird "scheinbar" als attributives Adjektiv verwendet - das klingt m.E. akzeptabel bzw. gerechtfertigt.

Dagegen halte ich _scheinbar_ in Hutschis Beispielsatz "Es hat scheinbar aufgehört zu regnen, wir können jetzt losgehen." (#21) für falsch.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "Es hat scheinbar aufgehört zu regnen, wir können jetzt losgehen." (#21) für falsch.


Natürlich ist der Satz falsch.

Die Tatsache, dass dieser Fehler verbreitet ist und daher "umgangssprachlich" oft auftritt, bedeutet doch nicht, dass die falsche Verwendung akzeptabel oder gar richtig wäre.

Hutschi sieht das einfach komplett falsch.


----------



## JClaudeK

> In dem Beispiel, das der Duden dazu angibt ("scheinbares Alter des Täters: 20 Jahre")


Dazu ↑ hast Du dich nicht geäußert.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Beim Adjektiv ist es noch offensichtlicher:
> Scheinbare Größe – Wikipedia


Die_ scheinbare _Größe eines Objektes in einem Bild kontrastiert mit seiner _tatsächlich _Größe.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das müsstest Du als "anscheinende Größe" bezeichnen. Das macht aber niemand.


Natürlich nicht, denn das Objekt ist ja scheinbar kleiner als tatsächlich. "Scheinbar" passt hier perfekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Scheinbar" passt hier perfekt.


eben weil es als attributives Adjektiv verwendet wird.



Hutschi said:


> Das müsstest Du als "anscheinende Größe" bezeichnen.


Siehe Zwiebelfisch: 
In den meisten Fällen, in denen _scheinbar_ gebraucht wird, ist in Wirklichkeit _anscheinend_ gemeint. Die beiden Wörter sind keinesfalls gleichbedeutend.
Edit:
"Anscheinend" drückt die Vermutung aus, dass etwas so ist, wie es zu sein scheint. [....]
Scheinbar" hingegen sagt, dass etwas nur dem äußeren Eindruck nach, nicht aber tatsächlich so ist. [....]


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> In den meisten Fällen, in denen _scheinbar_ gebraucht wird, ist in Wirklichkeit _anscheinend_ gemeint.


Hier aber nicht. Die _scheinbare Größe_ ist tatsächlich nur die _scheinbare_ und nicht die _tatsächliche_. Der Mond ist nur _scheinbar_ größer als der Jupiter, weil der Mond näher an der Erde ist als der Jupiter. _Tatsächlich_ ist natürlich der Jupiter größer.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Hier aber nicht.


Selbstverständlich.
Ich wollte nur Hutschi (und andere Leser) auf den Zwiebelfischartikel hinweisen. Ihn ganz zitieren geht ja nicht im Rahmen dieses Forums.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Siehe Zwiebelfisch:
> In den meisten Fällen, in denen _scheinbar_ gebraucht wird, ist in Wirklichkeit _anscheinend_ gemeint. Die beiden Wörter sind keinesfalls gleichbedeutend.


Der Zwiebelfisch hat es ähnlich gut dargestellt wie wir auch. Die Lage ist faktisch absolut eindeutig.

<Moderatornotiz: Off-Topic-Inhalt gelöscht.>


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Die_ scheinbare _Größe eines Objektes in einem Bild kontrastiert mit seiner _tatsächlich _Größe.


Genau. Es ist nicht eine "falsche Größe", sondern eine mess- und beobachtbare Größe, die durch die Projektion von der tatsächlichen abweicht.

Die Verwendung von "scheinbar" als "Täuschung" scheint sich ja weithin durchgesetzt zu haben.

Nochmal zur Bedeutung:
(Ich habe es mehrfach zitiert.)
*
Duden*:


> aufgrund einer Täuschung wirklich, als Tatsache erscheinend, aber in Wahrheit nicht wirklich gegeben
> (selten) dem Anschein nach gegeben, vorhanden, bestehend
> Die beiden Wörter scheinbar und anscheinend werden im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch häufig synonym verwendet. Sie haben jedoch unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.
> Mit scheinbar wird zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ein Sachverhalt nicht so ist, wie es den Anschein hat, das äußere Bild also nicht den tatsächlichen Verhältnissen entspricht: »Sie blieb bei der Auseinandersetzung scheinbar ruhig, kochte innerlich aber vor Wut«. Mit anscheinend wird dagegen zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ein Sachverhalt dem beobachtbaren Bild entspricht: »Anscheinend hat er abgenommen, seine Hosen sind ihm viel zu weit«.



*Grimm*:


> ...
> 3) *wahrscheinlich*, einleuchtend, glaubwürdig, annehmbar, *als ausdruck der relativen gewiszheit,* probabilis, verisimilis: scheinbare gründe, argumenta topica, credibilia Stieler 1753; eine scheinbare ursache vorbringen, causam speciosam adducere.
> ...
> 4)
> was *nur dem scheine nach existiert, nicht wirklich, trügerisch, wesenlos,* vergeblich, erdichtet u. s. w. diese bedeutung ist jetzt die üblichste;
> ...



Das Wort hatte im Laufe der Zeit eine starke Bedeutungseinschränkung bzw. -änderung.
Ich habe nur die beiden üblichen von Grimm zitiert, der Artikel ist zu lang.

---

Die Grimms waren gebildet, ebenso die, die die Arbeit fortsetzten.

---
Ich denke, wir sollten nicht versuchen, jedem Wort einen einzigen Sinn zu geben und wir sollten Vagheit beachten.


Sowohl Grimm als auch der Duden geben die beiden Bedeutungen an.

----
*Wahrig *unterstützt dagegen den Unterschied:
Synonym für Nur scheinbar bedeutungsgleiche Wörter | anderes Wort für Nur scheinbar bedeutungsgleiche Wörter | https://www.wissen.de/synonym/nur-scheinbar-bedeutungsgleiche-woerter


> Die beiden Wörter scheinbar und anscheinend werden im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch häufig synonym verwendet. Sie haben jedoch unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.
> Mit scheinbar wird zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ein Sachverhalt nicht so ist, wie es den Anschein hat, das äußere Bild also nicht den tatsächlichen Verhältnissen entspricht: »Sie blieb bei der Auseinandersetzung scheinbar ruhig, kochte innerlich aber vor Wut«. Mit anscheinend wird dagegen zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass ein Sachverhalt dem beobachtbaren Bild entspricht: »Anscheinend hat er abgenommen, seine Hosen sind ihm viel zu weit«.



Aber auch Wahrig gibt an, dass die Wörter im täglichen Sprachgebrauch häufig synonym verwendet werden. Das sollte man auch wissen, wenn man die Sprache lernt. Und: Umgangssprache ist keine falsche Sprache und zeugt nicht von Unbildung.


»Sie blieb bei der Auseinandersetzung scheinbar ruhig, kochte innerlich aber vor Wut«. => Sie blieb nicht ruhig, nur äußerlich.
»Sie blieb bei der Auseinandersetzung anscheinend ruhig, kochte innerlich aber vor Wut«. => Sie blieb nicht ruhig, nur äußerlich.
Das hätte auch bei unterschiedlicher Bedeutung der Wörter jeweils die gleiche Gesamtbedeutung.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> »Sie blieb bei der Auseinandersetzung anscheinend ruhig, kochte innerlich aber vor Wut«.


Diesen Satz würde ich *niemals* sagen. *Nicht einmal in Umgangssprache*. Ich empfinde ihn als selbstwidersprüchlich. Die Bedeutungen vermischen sich nur dann, wenn der Kontrast zwischen _scheinbar_ und _anscheinend_ für die intendierte Aussage unwichtig ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Aber auch Wahrig gibt an, dass die Wörter im täglichen Sprachgebrauch häufig synonym verwendet werden.





Wahrig said:


> Sie haben *jedoch* unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.


*= *sie werden fälschlicherweise synonym verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ... Die Bedeutungen vermischen sich nur dann, wenn der Kontrast zwischen _scheinbar_ und _anscheinend_ für die intendierte Aussage unwichtig ist.



Dem kann ich zustimmen.

Beispiel:

Am Telefon meldet sich ein Kollege und sagt: "Herr Meyer ist heute scheinbar krank, er kann nicht zur Arbeit kommen." und "Herr Meyer ist heute scheinbar krank, er kann nicht zur Arbeit kommen." - Hier ist der Kontrast irrelevant, insbesondere, weil es Alltagssprache ist, wichtig ist gegebenenfalls die Mitteilung: "Er kann nicht kommen."

Bei  "Herr Meyer ist nur scheinbar krank." ist dagegen der Unterschied maßgebend und "Herr Meyer ist nur anscheinend krank." ergibt wenig Sinn.
Für solche Fälle stimme ich dem Zwiebelfisch zu. 

Aber: Dem Herrn Müller wegen der Aussage: "Ich habe Herrn Müller heute noch nicht gesehen, er ist scheinbar krank" Simulation vorzuwerfen, das könnte ich mir nur bei Juristen vorstellen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Herr Müller dann den anderen wegen Beleidigung verklagt.
Nach der Zwiebelfischauffassung würde es ja fast nur bedeuten: "Er simuliert."


----------



## Hutschi

Eine sehr umfangreiche Abhandlung zu "scheinbar vs. anscheinend" findet man hier:
Konjunktiv 2: Schein und Sein
"Konjunktiv 2: Schein und Sein"

Im wesentlichen wird auch hier der Gegensatz hervorgehoben, zugleich wird die Tatsache festgestellt, dass es trotzdem "fälschlicherweise" häufig synonym verwendet wird.

Jedoch ist die Abhandlung auch dadurch interessant, dass sie viele Hintergründe mit angibt.

(Unterpunkt "Anscheinend und scheinbar" und folgende)

---
Ergänzung: Beispiel aus dem Duden-Artikel:
Was bedeutet: "Er sucht scheinbar Streit"? Wenn ich es nach unserer Diskussion bewerte, bedeutet es: "Er sucht keinen Streit. Es sieht nur so aus." Würde das jemand so verstehen?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> In den meisten Fällen, in denen _scheinbar_ gebraucht wird, ist in Wirklichkeit _anscheinend_ gemeint.  [....]


Ja, genau darum geht es. Wenn es einige Fälle wären, würde ich nichts dazu schreiben.

Was ist korrekt:

_Scheinbar geht gleich die Sonne unter.
Anscheinend geht gleich die Sonne unter._

Wenn wir die Diskussion betrachten, funktioniert nur das erste. Denn die Sonne geht ja nicht unter. Die Erde dreht sich.

Trotzdem betrachte ich auch das zweite als korrekt.

Pragmatisch sind  die Sätze gleichbedeutend und der Unterschied ist unwichtig (im Sinne von Bernd, #42).


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Was bedeutet: "Er sucht scheinbar Streit"? Wenn ich es nach unserer Diskussion bewerte, bedeutet es: "Er sucht keinen Streit. Es sieht nur so aus." Würde das jemand so verstehen?


Im ersten Ansatz würde ich es so verstehen, aber dann würde ich gleich daran denken, dass es Menschen gibt, die "scheinbar" anstelle von "anscheinend" verwenden und die Aussage im Zusammenhang der Gesamtsituation bewerten.

Ganz ohne Kontext klingt der Satz für mich seltsam. Denkbar wäre so eine Fortführung im Sinne des echten "scheinbar":

"Er sucht scheinbar Streit, sehnt sich aber im Grunde nur nach Aufmerksamkeit".


----------

